# Stacker stand



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if you could help me out with a little something. I need a rack for this project of mine and I am completely lost. Dooes anybody know how much a false 2x4 (1 3/4" x 3 1/2") lumber can hold? I need a 3 tier rack.

I was planning on doing something like this.










With the side and top being like this.










With the top holding a 44g long and the bottom holding 4 20 gallon tank sideways. Does anyone know if this is structuraly safe to hold all that weight?

My main concern is the beams bending.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are only putting a 44g long on top and 2 20g tanks below, you will have way more than enough strength using 2x4's. They are very strong when on edge. You will have no problem with them bending at all.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I Have to be able to fit 4 20gs side ways. Do I need to re-enforce it even more?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You have a center support on the lower rack? If so, you will be just fine. I have my 90 supported the same way. Look at post 62 to see how my stand is assembled.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/90g-discus-4657/index7.html


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya a center support and a 3rd beam in the middle.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice stand/tank by the way


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. Post some pictures of yours when you get started.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure will  Thank you for the help


----------

